# 52 and HOT



## hoyle21 (Aug 14, 2011)

The talk about Bachmann being hot for her age got me thinking

1) A lot of folks don't know what beauty is
2)Susanna Hoffs is smoking hot still, at the age of 52







YouTube Video


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 14, 2011)

In her prime, for the kiddies.






YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Aug 14, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> 1) A lot of folks don't know what beauty is
> 2)Susanna Hoffs is smoking hot still, at the age of 52



and she's not totally fucking crazy either....


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 14, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> The talk about Bachmann being hot for her age got me thinking
> 
> 1) A lot of folks don't know what beauty is
> 2)Susanna Hoffs is smoking hot still, at the age of 52



Agreed!

Not about bachman being hot though, bitch is crazy!


----------



## meow (Aug 14, 2011)

some women do age very well.


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

le's go make some noise


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 15, 2011)

i had a buddy who dated her in the late 80's, he was a musician as well. Thats what he told me anyway, never banged her he sais so..


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 15, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> i had a buddy who dated her in the late 80's, he was a musician as well. Thats what he told me anyway, never banged her he sais so..




That could be, the Bangles had a pretty clean imagine.   The Go Go's on the other hand, I hear those gals got around.


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2011)

Hoffs still sounds like a little girl!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd break it off in her


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 16, 2011)

Walk liiiike an Egyptiiiiiiannnnnn.....


----------



## mario_ps2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well...Nowadays you can't really tell if they had a high dose of bot-ex, or uplift surgery....God knows what else...


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

mario_ps2 said:


> Well...Nowadays you can't really tell if they had a high dose of bot-ex, or uplift surgery....God knows what else...



You're right - it's MUCH better to just let it all go.  

I mean, seriously, what the hell is wrong with cheating the natural aging process? I'm not talking about the disasters we see in the tabloids, but if you REALLY can't tell if she's had botox or surgery, or God knows what else for that matter, isn't that a good thing?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 17, 2011)

Built said:


> You're right - it's MUCH better to just let it all go.
> 
> I mean, seriously, what the hell is wrong with cheating the natural aging process? I'm not talking about the disasters we see in the tabloids, but if you REALLY can't tell if she's had botox or surgery, or God knows what else for that matter, isn't that a good thing?



In that case, I wouldn't really care as long as she didn't look fake or couldn't open her mouth right...

But I hate the look of fake boobs.
I'd rather they be flat chested.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> In that case, I wouldn't really care as long as she didn't look fake or couldn't open her mouth right...
> 
> But I hate the look of fake boobs.
> I'd rather they be flat chested.



Flat isn't why I bought mine. I could deal with small - when I was young and slim, they were small and firm and I was perfectly comfortable with that. Deflated skin-bags from losing 50 lbs of fat, however, not so grand.


----------



## Chubby (Aug 17, 2011)

I found this on the other forum. 

Obsession with Looks
Broccoli: I'm not happy with my looks. I look like a tree
Walnut: And i look like a brain. 
Muahroom: Thats not too bad.... I look like an umbrella
Banana: Can we please change the topic??


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 17, 2011)

Very hot and a beautiful voice


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2011)

I loved her, and yes still hot at 52!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

Built said:


> You're right - it's MUCH better to just let it all go.
> 
> I mean, seriously, what the hell is wrong with cheating the natural aging process? I'm not talking about the disasters we see in the tabloids, but* if you REALLY can't tell* if she's had botox or surgery, or God knows what else for that matter, isn't that a good thing?



This.

Joan Rivers, the comedian? She has a book out on cosmetic surgery. I picked it up on sale as an audiobook. She might not look like a beauty, but at, what, 900 years old, surgery has definitely kept her looking well preserved.

The key is getting the _right _surgeon.

A guy at the gym told me about his hair transplant surgery. I would never have guessed with this man, but others? Heck, they might as well have had the word SUCKER spelled out in plugs by the botch doctor. 

Michael Jackson's first and probably second or _third _nose surgeries were acceptable, but obviously at some point things went...

*ALL TO HELL!*​


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

Built said:


> Flat isn't why I bought mine. I could deal with small - when I was young and slim, they were small and firm and I was perfectly comfortable with that. Deflated skin-bags from losing 50 lbs of fat, however, not so grand.



My one girlfriend told the story of her mother who lost a lot of weight. She said her mom's breasts deflated and that she'd actually roll them up to put them in her bra cups. 

With breast surgery there are a ton of options, too, aren't there?

Silicone versus saline, over the muscle versus under the muscle, implant size, will you reposition the nipple, reconstruct the nipple, _create _a nipple, leave the nipple as is, _what else?_


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

Another version of Walk...





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

And I wonder how these ladies have held up...





YouTube Video










*Bananarama*, a trio made up of lifelong friends Siobhan Fahey, Keren Woodward and Sara Dallin. 

According to their Wiki page, they're still performing.

*Bananarama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

*BANANARAMA - OFFICIAL WEBSITE*






*L-R:* Sara, Keren

Siobhan Fahey is absent?

(Googles)





*L-R: *Keren, Sara Dallin, and Siobhan in 1985

It was a relaxed attitude they could easily afford. By the mid-Eighties they were members of Britain's pop aristocracy, and in 1987 Siobhan married another big star, Dave Stewart from the Eurythmics.

Just one year later, however, the girls had their first major setback in a musical career that, until then, had seemed almost effortless.
 Siobhan left to form her own band, Shakespears Sister, and pursue a different, more arty, style of music.

 Jacquie O'Sullivan was drafted in as a replacement for a few years, but since 1992 Sara and Keren have carried on alone.

 Today, at 45*, the pair look lean, toned and stunningly glamorous.

*That article was dated August 2007, so they'd be 49. My age! 

And the Pink Ribbon Ball just celebrated their 16th annual event in February, so this pic???noting the 10th anniversary???is from _2005_.






More @ *Return of the top Bananas | Mail Online*
​


----------



## tinyfighter (Aug 19, 2011)

id love to bang that,and she is 23 years older tham me


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 19, 2011)

tinyfighter said:


> id love to bang that,and she is 23 years older tham me




There is something about older attractive women that really gets me going too.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 19, 2011)

She always had a sexy way of looking out the corners of her eyes, and I see she still does it from the video above.


----------

